# Sprint offers free year of Amazon Prime in its XXL plan



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who might be interested:

http://www.cnet.com/news/sprint-offers-a-free-year-of-amazon-prime-with-its-40gb-data-plan/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen the commercials . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've seen the commercials . . . . . .


I don't watch commercials. 

Nor do I have or want Sprint. But there may be some....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't watch commercials.
> 
> Nor do I have or want Sprint. But there may be some....




I'm not sure how I happened to be watching something in real time vs recorded. 

I have no need of either Sprint or Prime* either -- but, yeah, if you're looking for a carrier, and/or don't already have Prime, it could be a good deal.

*to clarify, I do sort of need Prime,  but I have it already.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no need of either Sprint or Prime* either -- but, yeah, if you're looking for a carrier, and/or don't already have Prime, it could be a good deal.


I believe I read that the offer including existing Prime members--so perhaps one gets a free year extension? Too lazy to go back and read the offer again....

Betsy


----------

